# How do I delete channels that I don't use?



## Themerty (Jun 13, 2008)

I hate having to scroll through all the hundreds of channels most of which I will never watch. How do I remove these unwanted channels?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Under settings, you'll see channel list, that you can edit.

Tip: edit out the SD versions of channels you get HD on, so Suggestions won't record stuff in SD instead of HD.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Specifically:

Tivo button -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Channels -> Channel List

Then uncheck those channels you don't receive (or don't receive very well, if OTA) as well as those you don't care to watch.


----------



## Themerty (Jun 13, 2008)

Gregor said:


> Under settings, you'll see channel list, that you can edit.
> 
> Tip: edit out the SD versions of channels you get HD on, so Suggestions won't record stuff in SD instead of HD.


Gregor: I have tried that many times but it does not work for me. I select the channels I want to see but the omitted channels stay there. I tried using parental controls to block them but they still show up.


----------



## Themerty (Jun 13, 2008)

Ron: It does not remove those unchecked channels.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Themerty said:


> Gregor: I have tried that many times but it does not work for me. I select the channels I want to see but the omitted channels stay there. I tried using parental controls to block them but they still show up.


Be sure that you right arrow to "Done" when finished. Sometimes if you back out of the choices via left arrow, they're not saved.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Themerty said:


> Ron: It does not remove those unchecked channels.


As per above, make sure you click done after you've finished unchecking channels. Further, if this is a new TiVo, or a TiVo that recently received a software upgrade, then it will still be processing guide data in the background, which has the effect of creating a delay before you see the changes take effect.

I suspect that is what is happening. I've found that lineup changes can take anywhere from 30 minutes to two hours to take effect during that indexing / processing, especially if you are unchecking a lot of channels.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

Gregor said:


> Under settings, you'll see channel list, that you can edit.
> 
> Tip: edit out the SD versions of channels you get HD on, so Suggestions won't record stuff in SD instead of HD.


I myself leave the SD channels, I will usually record the SD broadcast if the show is sent letterbox.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Themerty said:


> Ron: It does not remove those unchecked channels.


Works for me. Did you select "Done" as others have mentioned?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

RonDawg said:


> Works for me. Did you select "Done" as others have mentioned?


It works as Ron describes, otherwise you'd have thousands of us screaming about having those damn music-only channels listed in the guide.

Diane
p.s. keep in mind, you can always tune *directly* to those channels, you just don't surf to them or see them in the guide.

p.p.s. we're tivo-folks.. what is this "surfing"


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> p.s. keep in mind, you can always tune *directly* to those channels, you just don't surf to them or see them in the guide.


Actually (OT), one thing I've been wondering is how to tune to digital subchannels directly (e.g. 2-1, 13-1, etc.).


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

On the Tivo remote, the advance button ( -> ) is what you press to get the dash.

For example, to get to channel 5-1, you press 5, ->, 1.


----------



## Themerty (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for helping me. Two solutions worked for me; using the guide to delete channels, and going to the settings/channels. I was not hitting "done"!! Big difference.

Themerty


----------



## kingkong316 (Jul 13, 2008)

Gregor said:


> Under settings, you'll see channel list, that you can edit.
> 
> Tip: edit out the SD versions of channels you get HD on, so Suggestions won't record stuff in SD instead of HD.


Thanks for the tip that is exactly what I was looking for. Now that I removed the SD channels will my season passes record the HD channels now. Or do I have to remove them and put them back in as the HD channel?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kingkong316 said:


> Thanks for the tip that is exactly what I was looking for. Now that I removed the SD channels will my season passes record the HD channels now. Or do I have to remove them and put them back in as the HD channel?


Once you remove the SD channels, it _*should*_ record the HD channels (as long as those are the ones in your SPs). You should not have to remove them and put them back.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

kingkong316 said:


> Thanks for the tip that is exactly what I was looking for. Now that I removed the SD channels will my *season passes *record the HD channels now. Or do I have to remove them and put them back in as the HD channel?


Season Passes are channel-specific based on the station identifier. Since the SD channel and the HD channel always have a different identifier (usually just an HD appended to the end) the Season Passes will all have to be changed to the proper HD station.

Wishlists, on the other hand, should be OK.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

jrm01 said:


> Season Passes are channel-specific based on the station identifier. Since the SD channel and the HD channel always have a different identifier (usually just an HD appended to the end) the Season Passes will all have to be changed to the proper HD station.
> 
> Wishlists, on the other hand, should be OK.


Reviving this old thread for what seems to be a simple question. I know if a channel goes away, Season Passes will move themselves to the new channel number or HD version. How can I delete individual channels, usually SD ones, to get my Passes to do this magic? I noticed in the Channel List screen there is a note that "clear" will delete a scanned channel, but it does not seem to do anything. I don't want to go fix all my Season Passes one by one. (Changing the channel on a Pass really should be an option!!)


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

ebf said:


> Reviving this old thread for what seems to be a simple question. I know if a channel goes away, Season Passes will move themselves to the new channel number or HD version.


If a chanel moves, the SP will move with it because SP's are actually channel identifier specific, not channel number specific. An SP will never automagically move to the HD version of the same channel because the HD channel will have a different channel identifier.



> How can I delete individual channels, usually SD ones, to get my Passes to do this magic?


You can't.



> I noticed in the Channel List screen there is a note that "clear" will delete a scanned channel, but it does not seem to do anything. I don't want to go fix all my Season Passes one by one.


Sometimes we have no choice but to do things that we don't want to do.


----------

